# Pot Call Help



## BassBlaster (Feb 10, 2013)

A couple years ago my FIL got into turkey hunting and now he's got it bad. I hear thats a common thing thats why I stick to deer. I dont need another money pit hobby, lol. This man has gone to the point that he now owns an entire pen full of turkeys so that he can study their sounds and try to mimic them with his calls, lol.

Anyhow, I'd like to make him a pot call. I'm not looking to go into call production, just a one time thing so I dont really want to experiment a thousand times trying to find something that sounds good. I'm looking for some guidance as to what type of material to use(slate, glass, etc) and the same for the sound board. Also I have saw that many will drill the holes differently depending on the sound you want. What dictates where the holes go and how many? I'm not looking for anyones trade secrets, just a basic understanding of what I should be doing to make a call that he'll actually use.


----------



## kghinsr (Feb 12, 2013)

I understand from fellow hunters that the etched glass ( 3 inch ) with a carbide tip striker will give the best sound and work in any weather. Slate works well also but will do very little when wet. I can send you a roughed out pot if you wish that needs finished turned and the glass glued in.
Ken


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 12, 2013)

kghinsr said:


> I understand from fellow hunters that the etched glass ( 3 inch ) with a carbide tip striker will give the best sound and work in any weather. Slate works well also but will do very little when wet. I can send you a roughed out pot if you wish that needs finished turned and the glass glued in.
> Ken



Thanks man, thats the kind of info Im looking for. Have any thoughts on the sound board?

I appreciate the offer but since this is the only one I plan to make, I'd like to do it from start to finish.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2013)

You need to get in touch with Twigman. He makes great pot calls and will happy to school you. Other members here do too but John has been my customer for many years so I know him well. He has made me a call too and I can attest that his calls sound *awesome* and they are in-demand too so he does something right. PM him and I'm sure he'll get you up to speed where you can make a call right smart.


----------



## kghinsr (Feb 13, 2013)

I use Glass as the sound board.
Ken


----------



## brown down (Feb 13, 2013)

i don't use a tone board at all, most will say it is necessary but i find i can make better sound qualities without one, just by the amount of squeeze pressure so to speak. I have slate, glass, and copper i will send you one of each if you want. glass works great in wet conditions but are a little harder to use, slate gives you that high pitch call and copper gives a more raspy sound along with the high pitch ones, i prefer copper over slate and glass but its all preference. i do go into the timber with all three among other calls i have. turkey hunting is one of the most challenging that is why i love it so much!! I have also found that cherry makes for some of the best sounds as far as a wood goes but than again thats just my preference!


----------



## longbeard (Feb 13, 2013)

someone mention turkey hunting


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 13, 2013)

brown down said:


> i don't use a tone board at all, most will say it is necessary but i find i can make better sound qualities without one, just by the amount of squeeze pressure so to speak. I have slate, glass, and copper i will send you one of each if you want. glass works great in wet conditions but are a little harder to use, slate gives you that high pitch call and copper gives a more raspy sound along with the high pitch ones, i prefer copper over slate and glass but its all preference. i do go into the timber with all three among other calls i have. turkey hunting is one of the most challenging that is why i love it so much!! I have also found that cherry makes for some of the best sounds as far as a wood goes but than again thats just my preference!



Thanks for the help. I think I might just try a couple differnt things and let him decide what he likes. I really appreciate the offer to send me some supplies but I allready have a cart full at Brookside game calls. Thanks!!


----------



## Twig Man (Feb 13, 2013)

You can get slate from penn big bed slate you will need 3.49 size. Turn your call and make your lip for the slate to fit just deep enough for the slate to sit under the edge of your call. When turning the pot turn a small pedastle that will fit about an 1/8 of an inch below the bottom of the bottom of your top slate this is with the 1/8 piece of glass , wood, or slate that you want to use for the sound board. You will want to secure the slate with a flexible glue. There is alot more than you think that goes into making one that sounds good. When I first started I made a pretty good firewood supply out of crappy sounding calls.
The easy way to do it would to just order one from me LOL

[attachment=18312]


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 13, 2013)

Twig Man said:


> You can get slate from penn big bed slate you will need 3.49 size. Turn your call and make your lip for the slate to fit just deep enough for the slate to sit under the edge of your call. When turning the pot turn a small pedastle that will fit about an 1/8 of an inch below the bottom of the bottom of your top slate this is with the 1/8 piece of glass , wood, or slate that you want to use for the sound board. You will want to secure the slate with a flexible glue. There is alot more than you think that goes into making one that sounds good. When I first started I made a pretty good firewood supply out of crappy sounding calls.
> The easy way to do it would to just order one from me LOL



Your right, that would be the easy way and probably the best way. Problem is, I never take the easy way out. I placed an order for some slate, some glass and some crystal. I'm going to see what I can come up with. I only need one winner. If I dont make one that sounds good then I'll wait till fall and make him a grunt tube. I think I can pull that one off without too much difficulty, lol. Thanks for your help. I'll post pics when I get something done!


----------

